# Bacon Grease Ginger Snaps



## chilerelleno (Aug 31, 2018)

These are inspired by Oddegan's thread, a very delicious recipe.

Bacon Grease Ginger Snaps with Maple Creme/Bacon and Homemade Crystallized Ginger


----------



## zachd (Aug 31, 2018)

Oh heck yes I would eat them all in one sitting


----------



## zachd (Aug 31, 2018)

Whats the maple creme recipe


----------



## chilerelleno (Aug 31, 2018)

*Maple Creme Frosting*
1/8C maple syrup
5.5oz cream cheese, softened
5T and 1t of butter, softened
2C powdered sugar
Beat the cream cheese and butter together
Beat the powdered sugar and syrup into the butter/cheese
Chill


----------



## chilerelleno (Aug 31, 2018)

Due to demand, I'm making more this weekend. ;)


----------



## zachd (Sep 1, 2018)

Send some my way bro


----------



## motocrash (Sep 1, 2018)




----------

